# Gene Simmons Family Jewels



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I saw a commercial for it the other day and was curious about it so I SP'ed it. I was afraid it was just going to be another Osbournes show. I was relieved it wasn't a bunch of bratty kids cursing at their parents and everyone fighting. I actually liked the show and found them all to be endearing. I'm keeping the SP. 

The son is 17 and in one of the shows they said he was 6'7"  . The daughter is 13 but looks like she's 16. Good looking kids.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Yeah Gene is the most "adnormal" one. Granted the stuff in the pilot seemed staged but the 2nd episode was really good and nice to see the kids are normal and well behaved. Obviously Gene and Shannon did not let them hang out with the Osborne kids.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I was shocked to find out the daughter is only 13. I figured she was just a year or so younger than the brother.

Both kids seem to be pretty normal. The brother is very articulate.

Very good show. I love how they show little 5 or 10 second home movie clips that show scenes such as the kids as little children playing offstage at a Kiss concert while you can see the band rocking out in the background. Or Gene prancing around a hotel room in full makeup and Shannon making a joke to one of the children about it.

There's also a very surreal moment at the very end of episode two that has...


Spoiler



Gene and the son sitting in front of a camera being 'interviewed' like they always do throughout the show, but this time Gene is in full Kiss makeup and costume not saying a word and the son is pleading to viewers for somebody to adopt him. Pretty funny.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I watched an episode of it.

Gene appears to be fully in his mind unlike Ozzy. However he sure doesn't know much about not spoiling the kiddos. lol.

I have a feeling his kids hate his pushing the spoiledness on them.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

The only thing I found disturbing about this show was the mop in Gene Simmons head.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah his hair is pretty attrocius fosho.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

At times, you can definitely see something that appears to be staged.

Other than that, I really like this show. I think that the son (actually both kids) really got good heads on their shoulders. (Except maybe for the daughter who did the tongue for the paparazi). Gene's reaction to that was great...


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

I liked Gene Simmons show last year (can't remember the name, but he taught a bunch of kids an an English boarding school to be "rockers"), so checked this out. 

Like it a lot; the kids and girlfriend were funny without being obnoxious (and the son is adorable!0. Putting this on Season Pass :up:


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Agreed! I just caught two episodes of it and thoroughly enjoyed it. I've always liked Gene. He always sounds so calm when he speaks. Very hypnotizing.

The son is cute! This show should be a springboard for him!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

He's not a bad actor too. He was on Third Watch a few years ago. And back in the eighties he made several movies. He played a great bad guy in that Tom Selleck movie Runaway.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> He's not a bad actor too. He was on Third Watch a few years ago. And back in the eighties he made several movies. He played a great bad guy in that Tom Selleck movie Runaway.


Agreed! He was terrific in "Runaway." In one episode I saw today he was seen briefly holding one of the crawling robots from the film.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Jeeters - Yeah that part (in your spoiler tag) was the best segment so far, IMO.  Love the boy's wit!

Shannon needs to get OVER the whole 'getting married' thing at this point I think. But the surprise thing she did was pretty funny. 

There is something about GS that I just can't look away. His kids are great and seem pretty grounded all things considered!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

2 more really good episodes last night. His son doing his impression of Gene and his ego talking to him was awesome. Funny that the son is taller than his Dad even when his Dad is in his full KISS boots.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I got half way through the first EP and had to go out for something or another. After that I couldn't get motivated to watch anymore. Deleted the SP last night.


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

I haven't watched this show, but I loved the commercial where GS and h is son are talking and the son says something like, "You call it 'living together.' Mom calls it 'waiting.'" His sense of timing and delivery were spot on!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

When Gene did his Count from Sesame Street imitation I was LOL'ing and the most embarrassing part was that I was alone.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

etemple said:


> I haven't watched this show, but I loved the commercial where GS and h is son are talking and the son says something like, "You call it 'living together.' Mom calls it 'waiting.'" His sense of timing and delivery were spot on!


Yeah his son has some really good timing...his one joke I have already used in everyday life.

"Dad could sell whores in a vagina storm" 

Oh and Jeb the pilot was the worse one so far it seemed really badly staged try the one of the other episodes before you give up on it.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Just for reference purposes:










And for kicks:


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Jlb, that's pretty funny with the dog too!


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

mwhip said:


> 2 more really good episodes last night. His son doing his impression of Gene and his ego talking to him was awesome. Funny that the son is taller than his Dad even when his Dad is in his full KISS boots.


Agreed. I am really liking this show. The son is articulate and witty and I have to say, the family dynamic is really great. Loved the old film of Gene dancing with his 7 year old daughter.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Jlb, that's pretty funny with the dog too!


The dog not recognizing him when he was in make up was good plus the dialogue session with the dog where Gene asks the dog if it is OK if he tells America that they talk to each other.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I am getting DSL this weekend (well, that's when my service will be ready). Maybe I will finally be able to catch the torrent of shows I have been missing.........


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

mwhip said:


> Oh and Jeb the pilot was the worse one so far it seemed really badly staged try the one of the other episodes before you give up on it.


Roger That


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I caught two more episodes last nite and just keep enjoying it more and more. I was surprised to see that Gene does his own make-up!

I like how Gene is still hot for Shannon even after 2 kids and over 20+years of being together. I don't like it when they show Gene with other women. I like his interaction with Shannon and the kids. The kids look alike, and when they showed a clip of Shannon pregnant with Sophie it looked like that's what Sophie's going to look like when she's 30. Shannon and her sister look alike too.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Nick does a great impression of Gene, pretty funny!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

The worst part of this show is Gene Simmons, he's just very odd looking and weird. I love the family though.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Roger That


Well? Did you give it the ole college try? Come on, one of us, one of us!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

New episode tonight!!!


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

mwhip said:


> New episode tonight!!!


Did this show go on break? I haven't seen a new episode for a few weeks it seems.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

LordFett said:


> Did this show go on break? I haven't seen a new episode for a few weeks it seems.


I think for Labor Day.

I loved the daughters line, "I can't wear 'sexy' I'm 13."


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

My Tivo is scheduled to record one today or tomorrow, I can't remember. I"ll check it out to see if it's a new one.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

mwhip said:


> I think for Labor Day.
> 
> I loved the daughters line, "I can't wear 'sexy' I'm 13."


The episode this week was the "un-anniversary," where that line is from. Is it a repeat? This is the first time I've seen it. Man, those kids crack me up. They make fun of their dad, but it such a cute and fun way.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Season finale tonight. I am sad to see it go but hopefully it will be back soon.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Bump for S2 premier this Sunday 3/25


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yay! I LOVE this family! 

I see there will be TWO new episodes. :up:


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

Glad this show is back!

Wow-- cannot believe the staff at that hotel in New York. Why on earth did they think they could get away with it?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Not as impressed this year as last year. A lot of the stuff you could actually tell was staged at least last year they did a better job of hiding it.


----------



## kramerboy (Jul 13, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Not as impressed this year as last year. A lot of the stuff you could actually tell was staged at least last year they did a better job of hiding it.


Agreed. Most of this show seemed staged. Still an enjoyable 30 mins! Gene's son really cracks us up. His imitation of Gene is spot on! :up:


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Nick is great, very funny. And I'm surprised that Sophie is only 14. Gene and Shannon did a great job raising two such well adjusted kids, especially compared to the younger, idiotic celebrity spawn that are on TV.
The hotel incident...also funny stuff.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Nick is great, very funny. And I'm surprised that Sophie is only 14. Gene and Shannon did a great job raising two such well adjusted kids, especially compared to the younger, idiotic celebrity spawn that are on TV.
> The hotel incident...also funny stuff.


The hotel incident is one of the things that appeared soooo staged.

Now I did like how Nick referenced that after the surgery Gene would talk like Ozzie.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

I have to agree. Compared to the first season, it's apparent that season two, for some reason, has staged just about everything.


Spoiler



Like a doctor in the real world would come running out of an operating room screaming "there's something wrong with your husband's surgery" to a waiting wife.

And I'm sure the kids at the gas staion just thought the people with the film crew following them were just "regular" joes looking for a party to go to.

And the hotel "losing" the costume, and one person searching the entire hotel (with a film crew following them) only find it was "stolen" by an employee and they're wearing the costume now.



I mean, come on......


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

Off to another crazy start, so I was surprised not to see a thread after the first coupke of episodes:

- heart problems after a stress test, 
- the Dominatrix party and..
- the lie detector test on the Adam Corolla show....


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Ive been watching the show since it first started. It is one of the better reality shows. What really surprised me is that Gene has never done drugs and really has a good head for making money. I cant get over how normal his kids are compared to other show business kids.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I started watching this season (after seeing Gene on _Celebrity Apprentice_). Interesting show...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

SNJpage1 said:


> Ive been watching the show since it first started. It is one of the better reality shows. What really surprised me is that Gene has never done drugs and really has a good head for making money. I cant get over how normal his kids are compared to other show business kids.


Gene's kids are pretty cool. Heck, the whole family is pretty cool. Gene seems to be a good guy. Drugs or no drugs.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

The kid Nick is hilarious. Who would have guessed Gene Simmons children would be so sweet, funny and level-headed?

I wish kids could see that their rock idols' images are just part of the act and stop trying to emulate what they think is the real personna. Look at Simmons - no drugs, no alcohol, no smoking, faithful to his wife. Not what one would guess.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> Look at Simmons - no drugs, no alcohol, no smoking, faithful to his wife. Not what one would guess.


Not wife. One of the big storyline points is that he doesn't believe in marraige. And it's an "open" relationship, so I don't know if you can really say faithful either.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

MitchO said:


> And it's an "open" relationship, so I don't know if you can really say faithful either.


Except that according to the polygraph test, he hasn't had "sexual relations" with anyone except Shannon since 1983. I don't know how open that makes it...


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Except that according to the polygraph test, he hasn't had "sexual relations" with anyone except Shannon since 1983. I don't know how open that makes it...


Except there was a sex tape of him leaked a few weeks ago (I MAINly posted about it SQUAREly somewhere else) .

We love watching this show.. kids are awesome (and damn, Sophie is getting pretty hot) and we love Shannon. And her sister Tracey is pretty funny too.

Scary about Gene's health problems, and the thing about Paul getting sick before the show. I read about it the day it happened... the one thing is, Gene doesn't talk about Paul much on the show - but that episode, he said how they are best of friends and would do anything for each other - was very touching.


----------



## Mr_Bester (Jan 27, 2007)

Amnesia said:


> Except that according to the polygraph test, he hasn't had "sexual relations" with anyone except Shannon since 1983. I don't know how open that makes it...


The question was "Make Love" to anyone other than Shannon, there are lots of debates about "have sex" vs "make love" and I bet Gene thinks they are different.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Since the leaked Gene Simmons sex tape (why anyone would want to see that is beyond me), Shannon has stated that it has to have been shot before 1983, since they're allegedly loyal to each other.


----------



## Mr_Bester (Jan 27, 2007)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Since the leaked Gene Simmons sex tape (why anyone would want to see that is beyond me), Shannon has stated that it has to have been shot before 1983, since they're allegedly loyal to each other.


Unfortunately, the foreigner song playing in the background was released after 1983...
I emailed the link to my wife without telling her what it was, it was fun to hear her gross out over it....


----------



## kh92463 (Jan 25, 2008)

I remember reading once that Gene used to be a high school teacher (math, I think) and that he speaks 7 languages. I loved him as the villian in the movie Runaway. His son is hilarious and reminds me very much of my own son (they look a lot alike and have the same wit). I think he and Shannon deserve a lot of credit - they seem to have raised their kids well and you have to hand it to them for being together for so many years - that is rare in their industry. He has a brilliant businesss mind. But I gotta admit - he kinda freaked me out in KISS years ago when I was a teen - I used to be scared of him - guess that goes to show what a great actor he is!


----------



## kh92463 (Jan 25, 2008)

From his website: 

Gene Simmons was born in Haifa, Israel in 1949 and is the only child of his mother, a German Nazi Concentration Camp survivor.

He has always attributed his ethics, morals and drive to his mother's notion's about life. "Every day above ground, is a good day," his mother is apt to say. Every day above ground, indeed.

He came to America at eight and a half years of age.

He graduated State University (NYSU) and City University (CUNY) and got a Bachelor of Education degree.

He taught sixth grade in Spanish Harlem in New York City.

He then became the Assistant to the Director of the Puerto Rican InterAgency Council, a government funded research and demonstration project.

He worked at Glamour and then at Vogue, as the assistant to the editor, Kate Lloyd.

Gene speaks a few languages: English, Hungarian, Hebrew, German and is getting better at Japanese every day. At present, he is becoming fascinated by Mandarin Chinese and has every intention of becoming fluent in it.

Make no mistake about it. 

He will.

Gene Simmons has never been married.
He has had live in relationships with Cher and Diana Ross.
He has been happily unmarried for 23 years to Shannon Tweed, the mother of his two beautiful children.

Gene Simmons lives in Beverly Hills, California.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm really enjoying this season. I especially liked the episode that Shannon either directed or produced. It was the one with so many home movies. It seems that Sophie had a port wine stain birth mark. It's either being covered in make-up or it was surgically removed.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

This season was alright.
I mean, come on, who doesn't appreciate the occasional Carrot Top cameo?


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Mr_Bester said:


> Unfortunately, the foreigner song playing in the background was released after 1983...


not to defend a guy like Gene Simmons, but that audio is easily added after the fact.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Jayjoans said:


> not to defend a guy like Gene Simmons, but that audio is easily added after the fact.


What do you mean "a guy like Gene Simmons"? He seems like a great guy to me. Up front. No BS. Gets things done. He's a bit self-centered (I can't believe his office), but other than that, he seems fine.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

I have seen bits and pieces of the show and liked it. I have SP it and have seen about 10-15 episodes now. I don't know if I can get past the staged events. Sometimes I wonder if they the family has learned lines from writers when they are talking on the couch. It seems pretty natural but with the staged events, it makes me wonder.

The celebrity roast of Gene Simmons was pretty funny. I was kinda surprised that some of the comedians were pretty bad and Nick was actually funnier then some of them. This reminds me that they kicked out the kids from the roast because it was going to be too raunchy for them. Nick "sneaks" back in and he magically is able to roast his dad at the podium when earlier, he was kicked out of the club. wtf? Maybe I missed something but another reason that maybe I should just delete the SP.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

We're lovin the show...sure most of the situations are set up and not 100&#37; spontaneous,, but still the whole family just cracks us up. Looking forward to this newest season.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

I guess Ralphie May was to raunchy to air. Maybe they should have edited out some of the hits on Carrott top and show Ralphie. I think he was the only one that was not shown.

Trip


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Just watched the Roast (and the lead-in show.)

I guess the whole "throwing the kids out" was setup, since Nick was in the show. They didn't show Sophie, so I wonder if they never let her in.

I was surprised to see none of the KISS bandmates there (or shown if they were.) I would have thought that Paul would have been there, along with current bandmates Tommy Thayer and Eric Singer.

The roast was pretty funny, but some of those folks are just washed up hacks (Lisa Lampenelli.)


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm about 2/3 of the way through the roast. Good stuff.

Metal School's intro for John Heffron was hilarious.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> I'm about 2/3 of the way through the roast. Good stuff.
> 
> Metal School's intro for John Heffron was hilarious.


I like when Lisa Lampenelli said "I'll give you a minute so you can look him up on wikipedia"


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

The roast was funny? 

I thought it was HORRRRIBLE. I think the show itself is so much funnier. The only ones I liked in the roast were Nick and Shannon.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

"Nick After Dark" this past week was driving us nuts. In some of the interviews, Nick has these long sideburns, and in others they are gone.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Can someone explain to us what Tracy does and how she has so much money? Does she live off of Gene? Or does she have a rich ex?

Wikipedia doesn't tell me much.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

scottjf8 said:


> Can someone explain to us what Tracy does and how she has so much money? Does she live off of Gene? Or does she have a rich ex?
> 
> Wikipedia doesn't tell me much.


"Live off Gene"?

Um, I'm not even going there.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

scottjf8 said:


> Can someone explain to us what Tracy does and how she has so much money? Does she live off of Gene? Or does she have a rich ex?
> 
> Wikipedia doesn't tell me much.


IMDB Says:



> Was briefly married to Diana Ross' brother, Chico, in the mid-80s.


That can't be it. Plus aren't her kids younger than that.. so who is the father of her three children?

Apparently she hooked up with Rod Stewart at one time, but that is not it either.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Anyone catch Sophie singing in the "Raw and Uncut" episode? Pretty amazing...


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

marksman said:


> IMDB Says:
> 
> That can't be it. Plus aren't her kids younger than that.. so who is the father of her three children?
> 
> Apparently she hooked up with Rod Stewart at one time, but that is not it either.


and I think she has two baby daddies.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

IMDb's entry on Emily says that her father is billionaire Ted Field. I found a random comment on another Web page that mentions that he's the father of Tracy's twin sons as well.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> IMDb's entry on Emily says that her father is billionaire Ted Field. I found a random comment on another Web page that mentions that he's the father of Tracy's twin sons as well.


So she is happily unmarried to her baby daddy like her sister Shannon is.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Havana Brown said:


> So she is happily unmarried to her baby daddy like her sister Shannon is.


Not quite. Tracy and Field aren't together. I don't know if you would call them "happily unmarried".


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> Not quite. Tracy and Field aren't together. I don't know if you would call them "happily unmarried".


Okay. "Donor" then.


----------

